
New ceramic with highest melting point of any known substance synthesized - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0272884220307793?via%3Dihub
======
pmdulaney
I assume that glass is considered to be a ceramic, and that glass melts. But
is it a property of all ceramics that they melt? I would have thought that
your typical coffee mug would burn, rather than melt, given high enough
temperature. Or is part of the point here that this new ceramic belongs to the
subset of ceramics that do in fact melt?

